# Blanche MacDonald Anyone?



## KaylaGrace (Oct 19, 2006)

I am currently attending another University for Journalism but I am thinking about leaving and applying to Blanch MacDonald in Vancouver. Its a school that does a 10 month Make-up Artist training programme, as well as other courses.

I've heard nothing but good things about the school but I was wondering, had anyone here gone there or know people who have?
I'm only asking because Vancouver is a big move from small town Nova Scotia. I'm very indecided.


----------



## Holly (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey everyone, just bumping this post because I didn't want to make a new one. Just wondering if anyone here has gone to Blanche MacDonald, or heard anything about it, or if anyone else will be attending it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm curently enrolled to go this March, I just wanted to know what you guys think of it!


----------



## Holly (Nov 18, 2008)

Nobody?


----------

